# Panga boats



## zodiac470 (Oct 2, 2007)

Anyone have any personal experience with these boats? I've been looking at them for years but haven't had a chance to see one in person.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Yes. They are great boats. There is a member on here that is a dealer and imports them. Then you set it up and finish it. Or he can. To develop your custom desires. There is another member on here who also has one he built after purchasing the shell. Pretty cool vessels


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

*I have had a Panga several years*

I have it at my dock by my home on Bayou Chico. I love the boat, the way it looks, how it handles, low fuel consumption and 30 knots with a 90 Evinrude.

You want to come see, take a ride or just talk call me at
five seven 2 twelve twenty five. 0800 to 1200 or 1400 to 1900

It is not for sale.

Tom AKA "Oldflathead"


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

No experience with the Panga brand but a buddy of mine has a Andros, which is the Panga style, that I fish on a bunch. They're awesome boats...for all the reasons oldflathead described and then some


----------



## zodiac470 (Oct 2, 2007)

oldflathead said:


> I have it at my dock by my home on Bayou Chico. I love the boat, the way it looks, how it handles, low fuel consumption and 30 knots with a 90 Evinrude.
> 
> You want to come see, take a ride or just talk call me at
> five seven 2 twelve twenty five. 0800 to 1200 or 1400 to 1900
> ...


I may do that when I have some time. I doubt you remember me, but back in late 06 or early 07 me and my buddy Casey came by your place ( we are both retired Marines now, and as I recall you're a Marine). He bought an engine from you for his Gheenoe.


----------



## OLDBOB (Jan 27, 2013)

Better than a lot of boats. They ride well, don't require a lot of power. I fished out of them in Mexico for years. 20' Panga with a 48 Evinrude, it was 1992 and my brother and I boated a 350 Black Marlin. We fought it with a beat up Shimano reel that the drag keep locking up or releasing, so it took 2 & 1/2 hours to get to the boat when it rolled over dead. We dragged it into the boat and brought it back. It went to the fish market.
Anyway, Pangas are great boats.


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

Yesterday, Saturday 3 September, I went out in my panga and towed a 27' sailboat back to my dock with my 1995 Evinrude 90. When I got to the turning basin in Bayou Chico, near my dock I took him on the hip and easily put the sailboat into a slip.

These boats are so versatile, easily handled and sea kindly, plus I always get thumbs up from other boaters. The wooden console, (teak, mahogany & cedar, highly varnished) my wife designed and built for me may be the reason. As she says, "My Dad wanted a boy, but I'm what he got". 

It's in the water on my dock, so if you want a ride let me know. It is not for sale.

Tom


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

We're building one at jolly Rogers marine come by and look at it 2201 w navy blvd


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*My son had a small one for a while.*

His little panga did not have a flat deck so walking forward was a chore. As I recall, the boat was 14' and had a 15hp Johnson which was plenty of motor. The boat was fast a plenty and rode pretty good. 

As I mentioned, the lack of a flat floor forward was a PITA. You couldn't stand up forward.

I fished out of a big plywood Panga in Panama a few years back. It wasn't pretty but it sure fished nice. 

I fished out of a 26 foot panga locally a couple of years ago (don't remember the brand) but it had a pair of 50 HP Hondas. It planed with one but you had to run the one engine wide open.

Great little boat. I'm sure there are lots of variables in fit and finish as well as construction between various brands.


----------

